# LSH fucking amazing



## Nvr2Stond (Feb 17, 2010)

Too all of my LSA-LSD loving friends, 


We all know how to extract LSA from LSA containing plants and seeds such as HWBR and MG. I recently found a way too convert the LSA into LSH , and god damn was I pleased.


What Is LSH?
-Well, LSH is "lysergic acid hydroxyethylamide." It is an alkaloid of the ergoline family much like LSA (d-lysergic acid amide) and LSD (lysergic acid diethylamide) but yet, is different from the other two.

What's So Different About It? What's Similiar About It?
-Well lets compare them first:

LSD (lysergic acid diethylamide) is a synthetic drug from the ergotine family. It was first synthesized on November 16, 1938 by Albert Hofmann (R.I.P) and was later used for testing by the government and Army. The drug became illegal in the 1960's for some pretty dumb reasons (much like ecstacy.) People were not selling it back the those days because they believed the psychedelic experiences would help humanity.
Today, you can find LSD in many ways. It is pretty rare to come by but its worth looking for. It comes in many ways such as:
1)blotted paper
2)pills
3)liquid forms 
They dosages for LSD are measured in 'Micrograms' because so little LSD goes a very long way. That is the reason why hits are so cheap. They can easily make a couple thousand dollars off 1 batch of it. Currently, LSD is 100% illegal with probably no chance of ever being legalized again.



LSA (d-lysergic acid amide) is not a synthetic drug like LSD. It was known about in 1941 when Richard Schultes documented the use of it back in the Aztec times. It was researched more in the 1960's when Don Thomes MacDougall discovered that it was also in Morning Glory seeds as well as in Rivea Corymboda seeds. Its extracted (currently) from seeds of plants from the ergotine family in which, the LSA alkaloid is dominate. These seeds are used in extractions:
1)Ololiuhqui (Rivea Corymbosa)
2)Argyreia nervosa (Hawaiian baby woodrose) 
3)Ipomoea tricolor (Morning Glories)
Its more a precursor to LSD (making it a 'Schedual III' drug) and is illegal to manufacture and possess (without a proper license)

*unfortunatela a molecule for this substance could not be found by me*


LSH (lysergic acid hydroxyethylamide) as mentioned above is also a member of the ergotine family. It, like LSA, is extracted and converted from the same seeds. The process of conversion of LSA to LSH will be covered later. So far, scientists have only tested its effects on animals so no human testing has been done (as I said, by scientists) but some willing people have dosed on LSH and have wroten trip reports (which will be included later.) So far, LSH is unschedualed and uncontrolled meaning its legal to manufacture BUT destribution and possession can be filed against you (under the FAA - Federal Analog Act).

-Now that this has been covered you can see it has similar effects as the others. I personally have not tried LSD or LSA but i will soon be trying out LSH. My reason for doing to will be stated next.

Ok, I Get It. But Why LSH Over LSA?
-The answer to this is simple. From what every report says, LSH is much cleaner and alot better then LSA. LSA has the tendensy to make people puke. Most of the time, LSH will not cause that to happen (sometimes). WHile the conversion process of LSH can go wrong, the only thing that will happen is the LSH converts back to LSA which in turn, will still allow you to trip. So even if something goes wrong, well.....you still have a drug you can use.

Cool, So....Lets See How This Is Done!
The LSA FAQ will tell you everything you need to know on how to extract LSA from seeds. I recommend you read over this tutorial before atempting mine as his contains pictures.

With that being said, here goes the tutorial part:


Required Stuff
1)Seeds - I recommend a bulk order (500+ seeds) of Hawaiian baby woodrose seeds as it requires alot less

2)Pure lemon juice (not the concentrate stuff) - This will preserve the alkaloid

3)Peppermint Oil - This will turn the LSA into LSH by lower its pH level and changing its chemical structure.

4)A Non-Polar solvent - You can use alot of things but I suggest using a 5x butane as it dries quickly and clean

5)A Polar solvent - I suggest a VERY strong alcohol. Everclear grain alcohol (190 proof) will work perfectly. This will extract the LSA/LSH

6)A coffee bean grinder - This will make your life easier.

7)A freezer - So your butane wont evaporate quickly.

A *pill* (optional) bottles and some scissors

9)Coffee filters and aluminum foil

10)Alot of time - This will take a few days

-Once you have and can do all these things, your ready to go.


Lets Do It!
1)Gring up your seeds in your coffee grinder. YOUR NOT LOOKING FOR A FINE POWDER. YOU WANT THE SEEDS TO BE BROKEN DOWN BUT NOT LIKE A POWDER.

2)Put your ground up seeds in a bottle and add just enough lemon juice to cover them. You want to soak them NOT drown them so just place enough to barely cover the top.

3)Let this site for about 10 minutes and filter out the lemon juice and let the seeds dry on aluminum foil. This drying may take about an hour of air drying or 30 minutes of fan drying.

4)Here comes the hard part. Here you will use your non-polar solvent. If you've ever made hash with a butane blast tube, this will be pretty easy. Your basically going to transfer over your seeds to a tube, cut a hole just big enough for the butant nozzle to fit and blast the butane inside the bottle. A mini 2oz bottle will do you good here. Just use the entire bottle inside.

5)After that is done, your going to want the material soak in the butane for a few hours. Place the bottle in the freezer for 1-3 hours.

6)Once done, remove the bottle from the freezer and let it dry on the aluminum foil for another 1-3 hours .

*6.5* You can repeat process 5 and 6 for a cleaner final product. The yield will be smaller but alot more potent. Just make sure your in a well vintilated area because the butane will be all around you.

7)Now your going to want to use a bottle that will hold all the seeds and be 1/2 full. This is pretty ideal but not really required.

Add your everclear until the seeds become covered and then add 1/2 - 1 inch more of everclear so that there is more everclear then seed.

9)When thats ready, add 5 to 10 drops of peppermint oil to it.

10)This will need to site for at least 1 day. I recommend letting it sit for 2 or 3 days though. Just make sure you stir it up every now and then. Like when you walk pass it or think about. MAKE SURE YOU KEEP THIS OUT OF THE LIGHT! Light isnt that bad but it can weaken the LSA and produce a small yield. I recommend placing it in your frigde as the material must remain cold or the peppermint oil will dissolve and you will end up with LSA.

11)You know it will be ready when it becomes a yellow/green color.

12)Strain the material. The seeds are useless now and you want to make sure you get all the everclear out (as it contains your LSH)

*12.5* You can repeat steps 8-12 just to make sure you get out all the alkaloid. I dont recommend it as it takes a long time and its really not wirth it.

13)You can allow the everclear to evaporate (this will form LSA instead of LSH) but normally you just take the yellow.green liquid (cold) take about 5ml, swish it in your mouth and then swallow or mix it with something and drink.

-Now thats basically all there is to it!

Cool, How Long Will This Last? And What Are The Effects
-If you do this correctly, the onset begins in about 10-15 minutes with a 6-8 hour trip. And if you would read/understand the effects of LSD and LSA, this should be clear to you.


This was all taken from another forum, the next time I do this I will take pictures and update the TEK.

Cheers.


----------



## hightyde27 (Feb 17, 2010)

sub'd, yo.


----------



## victozap (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds pretty cool. The only question is how does the everclear evaporating make LSA instead of LSH?


----------



## theweedguy (Feb 17, 2010)

thats not hard at all to do thats badass
only prob is everclear/grain alcohol is actually illegal where i live you gotta drive out of state to get it


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2010)

Fanks man, it would be awesome if the mods can move this to halucigens section though.


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2010)

just a tiny error I had to correct....

5)A Polar solvent - I suggest a VERY strong alcohol. Everclear grain alcohol (190 proof) will work perfectly. This will extract the LSA/LSH

alcohol isn't a polar solvent . . . . something like water is. alcohol is only partially polar at best. it's a largely non-polar molecule....


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^ so does that mean you can just use water? and save yourself some cash.


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2010)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> ^^^ so does that mean you can just use water? and save yourself some cash.


not sure at all. I just thought I'd point out the blatant contradiction just in case it might cause a serious problem . . .


----------



## theweedguy (Feb 17, 2010)

if you could just use h20 thought would make this all the better


----------



## RMM (Feb 17, 2010)

Awsome, I always wanted to do that.

and this is taken from erowid


Drinkable alcohol is ethanol. Everclear is 95% ethanol and 5% water so it falls squarely into the category of 'ethanol'. Industrial alcohol is sometimes "denatured" to prevent people from drinking it by adding some methanol.

The LSA extraction method (#2) uses ethanol as the polar solvent because it evaporates relatively quickly. Water is also a very polar chemical and would serve the same purpose as ethanol except that it takes much longer to evaporate.

The link is 

http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.php?ID=2823


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow thanks for clearing that up. +rep for going beyond the call of duty


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2010)

A good way to make water more polar is to add non-iodated rock salt.


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2010)

RMM said:


> Awsome, I always wanted to do that.
> 
> and this is taken from erowid
> 
> ...



well ethanol may have the evaporation point on it's side, but the polarity certainly isn't. for best extraction, use water and wait a bit longer I guess.


----------



## hightyde27 (Feb 17, 2010)

"I'm just trippin on the fact that I'm not even trippin yet." I overheard a
young woman say to a police officer in Golden Gate Park. Of course,
i knew what she was talking about, I'd been taken by the same Rasta kid 
selling Altoid paper. Never trust a white kid who claims to be Rasta. He's 
pretending to be a black guy PRETENDING to be a jew. His allegiance is mixed 
from jump street. 
I'm still wondering how he knew of my affinity for altoids and acid....trippy.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Feb 17, 2010)

I read a while back on some forum that LSH was investigated by Dr. Hoffman and he commented that it would degrade back to LSA almost immediately upon ingestion, I think acetylaldehyde is the product. If I find the link I will post it.

Peace


----------



## thechemist513 (Jun 15, 2013)

is lsh realy LST lysergic acid tetraethylamide what ever it is does it work and how stable is it


----------



## mmm101010 (Aug 13, 2013)

You can purify ethanol by adding a different organic solvent(you need to figure out the solvent and quantity, the listed ones are hard to get hold of sometimes and may be out of your budget). This forms a new azeotrope with the water that has a lower boiling point than the ethanol water azeotrope AND the solvent/ethanol azeotrope. 
As to the water vs. ethanol question, ethanol is better if you want to dissolve the compound. Water is too polar. LSH has a relatively low polarity and will dissolve better in a solvent with lower polarity. If you're willing to throw the money out, diethyl ether might even work(a LOT better than ethanol). I think it's around $50 for a half liter. It boils at about 35 degrees celcius(easy removal).


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone got anything?


----------



## Impman (Aug 14, 2013)

atidd11 said:


> Anyone got anything?


what does the duck or Canndo have to say about LSH?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea id wait to have duck proofread this before id even think it was worth the trouble..but I have wet sugarcubes in my dresser so it isn't..lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 14, 2013)

As far as I know it's not stable. If you're trying to peptide couple lysergic acid with an amine there's several that I would suggest before this one and if you know enough to be doing that you probably don't need my help but I'd love to talk to you privately!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 14, 2013)

Duck I'm no pro,but if lysergic acid was there,why work in reverse?? Why not go for the gusto?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 15, 2013)

Because lysergic acid is inactive, it's the amides that are active so you need to make a peptide bond. But if you're doing that why the fuck would you make some thing like this that's probably not stable and not potent at all? Go buy some bug spray and hydrolyze it to diethylamine. Peptide couple that. I'd tell you to put that in your pipe and smoke it but it gets destroyed by heat so better to just eat it


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bugspray...I wanna see bugs,not chase em away(ill smoke the roaches tho!)


----------



## fumarmuchomota2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nvr2Stond said:


> *Required Stuff
> 1)seeds - I recommend a bulk order (500+ seeds) of Hawaiian baby woodrose seeds as it requires alot less*.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicktater (Jan 27, 2014)

Nvr2Stond said:


> 4)Here comes the hard part. Here you will use your non-polar solvent. If you've ever made hash with a butane blast tube, this will be pretty easy. Your basically going to transfer over your seeds to a tube, cut a hole just big enough for the butant nozzle to fit and blast the butane inside the bottle. A mini 2oz bottle will do you good here. Just use the entire bottle inside.
> 
> 5)After that is done, your going to want the material soak in the butane for a few hours. Place the bottle in the freezer for 1-3 hours.
> 
> 6)Once done, remove the bottle from the freezer and let it dry on the aluminum foil for another 1-3 hours .​


I dont get why there is no filtering or straining here?


----------

